
Floating-Point Parsing and Formatting Improvements in .Net Core 3.0 - kristianp
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/floating-point-parsing-and-formatting-improvements-in-net-core-3-0/
======
jepler
I was a bit confused about the talk about the maximum length of floating point
constant that must be parsed, but a test case cleared it up...
[https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/blob/master/src/Common/test...](https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/blob/master/src/Common/tests/System/RealParserTestsBase.netcoreapp.cs#L273)

The (760-character) string should parse as the smallest positive denormal
number, but if even 1 of the trailing digits of the mantissa is deleted, the
number should correctly parse to the double precision floating point value 0.0
instead. However, there are many much shorter string representations of this
number possible, such as '5e-324'.

